
The Joke of U.S. Justice and “Accountability” When They Bomb a Hospital - etiam
https://theintercept.com/2016/04/29/the-joke-of-u-s-justice-and-accountability-when-they-bomb-a-hospital/
======
givinguflac
Whether deliberately done or accidental, the US should be MORE outraged when
they do it vs the stated outrage of Russia (or anyone else) doing so. If
they're supposed to set a global example (which clearly they feel they are
doing by starting wars all over the world) there should be an incredibly harsh
punishment for this type of "mistake" to ensure it doesn't happen, ever.
Whether for world democracy or domination, this violates every possible moral
and legal precedent regarding war.

------
anon987
Generic outrage story, flagged.

